# Office 365 >  >  Excel interact with local files?

## HalPlz

Hello everyone,

My work recently moved to the cloud. I'm trying to use the excel 365 cloud app to attach files on my local drive to outlook 365 cloud app messages.

I am able to attach files from the drive that the office apps are on, but when I try to use a local file's address, it says it's not found.

Thanks in advance.

----------

